# P&S recommendation...under $250



## sonny_c (Dec 1, 2008)

My brother-in-law is looking for a P&S camera.  He recently bought a motorcycle and wants a camera to document his trips.  He's looking for great build quality, something built to last yet portable enough to stick in his pocket.

He doesn't know squat about photography, so he needs something easy to use.  Some features that would be nice but not required:


4-5x Optical zoom
one with image stabilization
face detection
good video quality


----------

